# Metallic cat eyes



## SQUALID (Nov 20, 2010)

I know that many of you prefer makeup in natural colours, so here's a tutorial for sharp cat eyes with a hot metallic finish. I hope you'll like it!





​ ​ ​  ​ ​ 
				1. Apply a primer on your eye area. Today I started off with my brows done, which is quite unusual. They're filled in with *MAC Eyeshadow - Mystery*.




​ ​ 
				2. Apply a shimmery golden brown shadow on the lid. * MAD Minerals - Evocative*.








				3. And a darker one on the outer half of the lid. Blend the edge between the shadows. *MAD Minerals - Topaz Sun*.








				4. Now blend the shadows out upwards. We don't want any harsh edges!








				5 Now pick a dark brown shadow that you apply only at the outer edge of the lid. This creates a dramatic cat eye effect! *Lily Lolo - Moonlight*.








				6. Apply a highlighter underneath the brow and blend it down into the shadows on the lid. This makes the transition from the lid shadows even nicer. Because I love extra everything I applied a shimmery shadow here too, but a matte one works just as well if you feel like toning it down a bit. *MAC Eyeshadow - Shroom*.








				7. Now pick up your darkest shadow again and smudge it into both the top- and bottom lashline.








				8. Time for liner! Create a fat wing on the top lid with liquid liner, extend it sideways to give it even more of a cat feel. I lined my waterline with a black kohl to make the eyes more intense.








				9. Highlight the inner corner of your eye, again with *Shroom*. Apply lots of mascara! *Maybelline Define-a-Lash Volume*.








				10. So what should we match the eyes with?
Cheeks: *Benefit - One Hot Minute* for some bronze glow. No blush this time.
Lips: *NYX Round Lipstick - Narcissus* with *NYX Round Lipgloss - Real Nude* on top.
Nails: *China Glaze - Short & Sassy*
				And we're done!


----------



## CrazyBlue (Nov 20, 2010)

You look stunning ! Great tutorial , and im loving the lip combo


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 21, 2010)

awesome! thanks so much!


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks great! Thanks for posting, am going to try something similar for today!


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

I love this look. The eyes are beautiful, and thanks for posting!!


----------



## n_c (Nov 22, 2010)

Flawless!


----------



## *Katie* (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow this is gorgeous, going to try it tomorrow 

  	What nail polish is that too?


----------



## lunadestella (Nov 22, 2010)

I *love* this! It makes your eyes look so amazing. Can't wait to try it out tomorrow


----------



## visivo (Nov 23, 2010)

Beyond perfect. The makeup and the photos and all of it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're gorgeous!


----------



## Jishin (Nov 23, 2010)

Beautiful tutorial and your skin is so flawless! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mazdan (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, I love it  You're so skilled!

  	I'd like to try this myself but I don't have access to MAD make up, what MAC eyeshadows could compare to the colours you're using?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 23, 2010)

Going to try this soon.


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 23, 2010)

gorgeous!  This look is perfect for the holidays!


----------



## dahlingdiva (Nov 23, 2010)

Beautiful. You are gorgeous and I love the look you did.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Nov 24, 2010)

really loved it !!
  	flawless


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## JimeHime (Nov 24, 2010)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## katred (Nov 26, 2010)

This is absolutely stunning. I'm definitely going to try this today. Your blending skills are admirable- everything fades perfectly together into a beautiful gold gradient.


----------



## marquise (Nov 26, 2010)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Nov 26, 2010)

This look is stunning! Lovely blending and liner! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lollypop (Nov 28, 2010)

Perfect line
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and interesting combination


----------



## JennsJewelz (Nov 28, 2010)

Love it - can't wait to try a look like this using the Peacocky metallic shadows!!! And I NEED a lipstick in that shade of pink! Any MAC dupes?


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 28, 2010)

I love this look! I love the metallic brown eyeshadow with the soft pink lips! Such a great combo!


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 29, 2010)

this look is AMAZINGGGGGG!! i love it!


----------



## User38 (Nov 29, 2010)

Beautiful application -- flawless... and, you are a gorgeous lady!


----------



## ginlovesmac (Nov 29, 2010)

Great look, I love it!


----------



## loveeenunu (Dec 2, 2010)

such a great look


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you ever not hot?!   Loved it but I can never get my wing to look like that, lol.


----------



## sugarcanejane (Dec 2, 2010)

Lovely!  Thank you for posting.


----------



## mystery (Dec 4, 2010)

this is amazing!


----------



## MissxMetal (Dec 4, 2010)

Your makeup is always beautiful  awesome tut! Thankyou


----------



## viciousv813 (Dec 6, 2010)

great makeup!


----------



## singer92286 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! SO gorgeous! Checked out your blog, too!!! Can't wait to see more  

  	xo
  	Jean


----------



## heidik (Dec 7, 2010)

awesome!
  	I love your brows!


----------



## MACbabe1080 (Dec 8, 2010)

That looks beautiful


----------



## Pywackett (Dec 8, 2010)

It's beyond gorgeous and so are you!


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 9, 2010)

I actually saw your looks on another site. Gorgeous as usual


----------



## michelle79 (Dec 10, 2010)

This is beautiful! Your cat-eye is flawless. I can't do a cat-eye to save my life.


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 12, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## MAYKARAMI (Dec 13, 2010)

I love this look , amazing work thanks ,i have to try it


----------



## jackytheripper (Dec 15, 2010)

Will definitely be trying this one, it's beautiful! Amazing job


----------



## carina (Dec 20, 2010)

wow!!! I´m going to try it!


----------



## CrazyC (Dec 21, 2010)

i am soooo buying those lip products! thanks!


----------



## littlesunshine (Dec 21, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## kellbell8577 (Dec 22, 2010)

Love the look. I didn't expect the bright pink lipstick...but it works! I love metallic eyes.


----------



## shootout (Dec 26, 2010)

luv it..i gotta get that lippie!


----------



## kelly815 (Dec 26, 2010)

I love the golds and the bright pink lippie...i just did something similar for a photo shoot for a car mag. This came out awsome!!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 29, 2010)

Stunning!  I can't wait to try this!


----------



## R21ORCHID (Dec 29, 2010)

I love this look


----------



## joojoobss (Dec 30, 2010)

you have gorgeous features! i love the makeup job!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 30, 2010)

Just Beautiful!!!


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 31, 2010)

Amazzzzzzzzzing!!


----------



## betsuz (Dec 31, 2010)

I love this look! Great job!


----------



## BloomByRachel (Dec 31, 2010)

This is so beautiful! I love the pink lips, too. They're unexpected and look awesome!


----------



## mleontina (Jan 2, 2011)

oh my god i'm def going to try this! congrats honey


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 3, 2011)

i can't ever get my wing to look that perfect! i do this look a lot for when i feel like being simple, but yours looks so elegant in comparison! i love it


----------



## commandolando (Jan 5, 2011)

BABE!


----------



## Jewel7 (Jan 13, 2011)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosette (Jan 14, 2011)

gorgeous! thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## cucumbers (Jan 15, 2011)

this is stunning!


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure if this makes sense, but that e/s color makes ur cheeks glow!  =P


----------



## kimp725 (Jan 20, 2011)

Very Pretty !!!!!


----------



## jillybean (Jan 20, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 22, 2011)

This is just beautiful!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Jan 22, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## makeupgirlie (Jan 23, 2011)

wow! this is gorgeous! i tried to recreate it on my friend and she loved it too!


----------



## zitaz (Jan 26, 2011)

what camera do u use?? luv the pics


----------



## sparklemint (Feb 1, 2011)

I love it! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## smoohead (Feb 3, 2011)

This is beautiful! Definitely something I would wear, but not sure if I could pull it off as well =)


----------



## MidnightAngel (Feb 7, 2011)

This is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## WhippedCrm (Feb 11, 2011)

absolutely gorg


----------



## loreenb1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous...Love the complete look


----------



## BeyondFlatline (Feb 16, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the eye and lip combo.


----------



## TheLadysSpot (Feb 25, 2011)

Those eyes help a lot too. Great look for that eye shape. Mine are hooded and difficult.I envy you.lol


----------



## therains___ (Feb 26, 2011)

wow this look is great, and you are soo pretty


----------



## Aneed (Feb 27, 2011)

So beautiful. love this look


----------



## regru (Mar 1, 2011)

you have  gorgeous skin!!! what do you use to keep it that way??


----------



## Alicesandra (Mar 2, 2011)

notice this was asked before, but never had an answer.

  	does anyone have an suggestions for mac dupes for the eyeshadow colors? planned on ordering a few and wanted to pick up some for a look similar to this!


----------



## atqa (May 11, 2011)

Wow, it's stunning! I love every single one of your makeup looks!


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice, & I love the lips you paired with it.


----------



## Ilovemakeupoker (Sep 15, 2014)

just gorgeous


----------



## bella rosa (Sep 19, 2014)

Very beautiful!


----------



## souledout (Sep 24, 2014)

You're always beautiful girl


----------



## crystalfisk282 (May 4, 2016)

Looks great! Thanks for publishing, am going to try such like for today!


----------



## xohmydeedee (May 31, 2016)

[video=youtube;mKCIf_edmjo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKCIf_edmjo[/video]

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Jul 28, 2016)

You look amazing ! Excellent guide , and im adoring the lip combo


----------



## sofiebeauty (Sep 6, 2016)

dp.......


----------

